# best deep fryer



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

Good day !

Hello guys, looking for a professional help in suggestions as i would like to buy a deep fryer to be used in our hotel kitchen , me and my pal are eye-ing in Vulcan with 4 batteries.

Are there any other brands that you guys can suggest to us? The equipment will be used everyday and we are feeding more than 2,000 employees, that means continous frying of food in a certain part of the day.

Thank you


----------



## h0tb0x (Jan 31, 2018)

up


----------

